# ferret food



## robjs69 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi can anybody help with dilemma i am having,where ever i look it clearly reads dont feed ferrets with food that contains carbs,sugars,veg,pulses,grains ect.but when i look at ferret dry kibble even the top brands have things like sugar beat,rice.wheat,brewers yeast and many other ingredients that dont sound like my ferrets should eat.
many thanks


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

You're right. Most kibble has a lot of carbohydrates. If you're unable to feed a balanced raw food diet, you'll need to choose the know with the lowest carb that you can find. It's also worth supplementing their diet with raw, even if you can't manage it as their only food.


----------



## robjs69 (Jul 9, 2020)

Babyshoes said:


> You're right. Most kibble has a lot of carbohydrates. If you're unable to feed a balanced raw food diet, you'll need to choose the know with the lowest carb that you can find. It's also worth supplementing their diet with raw, even if you can't manage it as their only food.


hi thanks for the reply ,i do plan to feed on mostly raw meat diet .it does annoy me a little these foods are costly and meant to be good for my fellas


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Heres a UK food chart. Hope its helpful.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 3, 2020)

Babyshoes said:


> You're right. Most kibble has a lot of carbohydrates. If you're unable to feed a balanced raw food diet, you'll need to choose the know with the lowest carb that you can find. It's also worth supplementing their diet with raw, even if you can't manage it as their only food.


I've found this amazing food for dogs, 'Paleo Ridge complete Beef Rabbit and Duck'. It has the perfect combination of meat, organs and bone for ferrets. My little girls love it and they are full of energy and their coats are nice and soft. They even smell less on their natural duet.


----------

